# خرائط حكومية عن مدينة جدة مجانا من موقع امانة محافظة جدة



## م علي بن عفيف (12 ديسمبر 2008)

خرائط حكومية عن مدينة جدة 

بواسطة موقع امانة محافظة جدة 

عن حدود جدة وحدود الاحياء....ألخ



http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/masaha/maps/index.php​


----------



## امير عوض (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو ماجد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ًجزيلاً......


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (25 فبراير 2009)

امير عوض

أبو ماجد

مصعب العراقي

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## rqibifatimazahra (26 فبراير 2009)

vraiment c'est incroyable je trouve ca trés bon
au Maroc en fait ce truc mais non seulement les limites administrative mais aussi les limites des parcelles immatriculés 
merci


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (18 مارس 2009)

rqibifatimazahra 




والله ماني عارف ايش كاتب 

على العموم شكرررررا


----------



## engdoghem (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

